# 

## kasiaR

Witam, Mam pytanie czy ktoś z Was ma juz jakieś doświadczenia z Gontem Bitumicznym jako pokryciem dachu?
Zdecydowalismy się (chyba ) na Gont ze wzgledu na cenę.Co o tym myślicie???
Pozdrawiam
 :Roll:

----------


## katerhasser

kasia, ja planując całą budowę też brałem to pod uwagę. 
Plusy: mała waga/m2, można zrobić lżejszą więźbę, łatwość napraw w razie uszkodzenia, samemu można wejść na dach i przylepić kawałek, estetyka ok, trwałość też., cena samych gontów również.
Minus: trzeba kłaść na równitkie płyty OSB, które są teraz cholernie drogie. I tu aspekt ekonomiczny w porównaniu z dachówką rozmywa się.

----------


## WITEK P.

ja mam od 6 lat gont ISOLA tzw rustykalny plaster miodu. To prawda musi być równa powierzchnia choć u mnie jest na deskach i jest w 95% OK. Inną zaletą jest mozliwość połozenia za parę lat nowego pokrycia , po prostu przybija się na istniejącą powierzchnię nowy gont.

----------


## blachu

Tez mam gonty na moim daszku (ok. 450m2).
Niestety trzeba dać plyte OSB - prawda ze jest droga, ale efekt jest rewelacja. Dachowka sie nie umywa. Co do oszczednosci to wyszlo nam sporo mniej drzewa na konstrukcje dachu, bo koszt gontu i OSB to tak tanio to nie jest.

----------


## inwestor

Chciałem zastosować gonty bitumiczne bo i cena atrakcyjna i samemu łatwo pokryć ale tak jak pisali poprzednicy musi być gładkie deskowanie na P+W lub płyta OSB to mocno podnosi ceneę i dodatkowo jeszcze dowiedziałem się że trwałość gontów bitumicznych jest bardzo niska jak wytrzyma 10 lat to góra i trzeba wlazić na dach i tzw gonty naprawcze montować. To oczywiście informacja dotycząca polskich niedrogich gontów. Może te drogie gonty są lepsze ale dla mnie to już byłoby zbyt drogo i dla tego gontów nie mam.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## jacekska

My też decydowaliśmy się na gonty "ICO". Leżą dopiero dwa lata. Na razie wszystko jest ok. choć pod gontem są deski, jednak nie szersze niż 12 cm każda.
Na priva wyslę adres gdzie możesz zobaczyć.

----------


## kasiaR

Serdecznie dziekuje Wam za informacje
Pozdrawiam
Kasia

----------


## Whisper

Właśnie popatrzyłem na ceny płyt OSB na interku (w PSB) i... zmroziło mnie   :ohmy:   :ohmy:   :ohmy: 

Będę miał 340 metrów dachu do zrobienia, z kosztorysu wychodziło mi jakieś 1400 za m3 płyt, a z cen interkowych wyliczyłem... 2200!!!  (płyta 1.25x2.5x25mm jakieś 170zl)

Czy to ja źle liczę, czy to świat oszalał? A może ceny z PSB są takie "wyjątkowe". Niestety nie mogę znaleźć innych cenników na necie.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... i dodatkowo jeszcze dowiedziałem się że trwałość gontów bitumicznych jest bardzo niska jak wytrzyma 10 lat to góra i trzeba wlazić na dach i tzw gonty naprawcze montować. ...


No nie przesadzaj.10 lat to niektórzy producenci dają gwarancji a trwałość wynosi 30 lat.

----------


## Wakmen

> Właśnie popatrzyłem na ceny płyt OSB na interku (w PSB) i... zmroziło mnie    
> 
> Będę miał 340 metrów dachu do zrobienia, z kosztorysu wychodziło mi jakieś 1400 za m3 płyt, a z cen interkowych wyliczyłem... 2200!!!  (płyta 1.25x2.5x25mm jakieś 170zl)
> 
> Czy to ja źle liczę, czy to świat oszalał? A może ceny z PSB są takie "wyjątkowe". Niestety nie mogę znaleźć innych cenników na necie.


Pod gonty możnapołożyć OSB3 15mm ale z takimi blaszkami typu "H" aby zniwelować klawiszowanie. Ja mam zamiar w tym roku układać gonty (ale tylko ISOLI) i rozstaw krokwi zmieniłem na 62,5 cm pomiędzy ich środkami dla lepszego wykorzystania rolek ocieplenia.
Co do innego pokrycia dachowego to może i wybrałbym inne pokrycie jak gonty bitumiczne ale w moim przypadku koszt materiału byłby dużo wyższy a zdrugiejstrony do mojego projektu jak ulał pasuje gont.

----------


## chechlak

Ja mam IKO. U mnie zadecydowało, to że można położyć samemu. Ale sprawdź ceny dachówki cementowej, w dyskusji tu na forum ktoś zrobił podobno dach Euronitem za te same pieniądze co ja gontem. Jesli się zdecydujesz to koniecznie OSB, u mnie 18mm (w promocji była tańsza niż 15mm, która wystarczy), koniecznie z blaszkami-profilami H ( stosunkowo nieduży koszt na 200 m2 dachu coś ok. 200 zł) i *koniecznie* pamietać o dylatacji miedzy płytami, które mimo wodoodporności na brzegach nawet już pod pokryciem jednak pęcznieją. Widać to pod odpowiednim kątem oświetlenia. I pamietać o rozstawie krokwi dostosowanym do wymiaru płyty, czyli 83,3 cm dla płyty 2,5 m (płyty bez P+W muszą być łączone na krokwiach). I jeszcze lepiej jeśli dach można tak rozliczyć, żeby nie było odpadu.

----------


## inwestor

> Napisał inwestor
> 
> ... i dodatkowo jeszcze dowiedziałem się że trwałość gontów bitumicznych jest bardzo niska jak wytrzyma 10 lat to góra i trzeba wlazić na dach i tzw gonty naprawcze montować. ...
> 
> 
> No nie przesadzaj.10 lat to niektórzy producenci dają gwarancji a trwałość wynosi 30 lat.


Pisałem o tych najtańszych gontach to po pierwsze po drugie przeczytaj dokładnie na co daja gwarancję i na jakich warunkach. Jak ja czytałem te rózne gwarancje to w zasadzie nie będzie mozliwe wyegzekwowanie czegokolwiek Ja dzwoniłem do handlowca dużej polskiej firmy (ze Zduńskiej Woli) produkującej gonty bitumiczne i powiedział mi : "trwałość 7 no góra 10 lat. ale produkujemy takie specjalne gonty naprawcze trochę cieńsze jak się je przybije to prawie nie widać"   :ohmy:   Taką własnie dostałem informację  :ohmy: . 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## taJoasia

Mam dach kopertowy z wysuniętym gankiem i oknami połaciowymi. Pokrycie było z desek z wstępnym pokryciem z papy (brakowało kasy)Zdecydowaliśmy się na gont IKO - prostokąty melanż. Mąż z teściem go pięknie położyli (za kawę i dobre jedzenie   :Wink2:  ). Wygląda lepiej niż niejedna blacha. Nie udaje dachówki, ale też estetyki mu nie brak. Nierowności podłoża - bo w niektórych miejscach takie są (deski) znakomicie maskują melanżowe plamy. Co do trwałości? Nasi sąsiedzi - Amerykanie na emeryturze w Polsce mają ten gont pięć lat - nic złego nie obserwują. Może jednak nie będzie tak źle.

----------


## jedrek27

Ja mam gonty belgijskie 20 lat gw-27,50 zł/m2
Nie dawałem zadnej płyty osb tylko deski 25 mm (calówki). Na deski dałem papę podwojną termozgrzewalną (66 zł-10m2 w rolce). I na to dałem gonty.
BArdzo mi sie podobają-i całą robotę zrobiłem ze znajomym

----------


## januszek

Witajcie
jesli ktoś myśli że gonty są tańsze od dachówki (nawet ceramicznej) to jest w duuuuużym błędzie
kiepskie gonty tj za cenę 20zł za m2 nie przeżyją 10 lat i wiem co mówię ba mam (niestety)  :cry:  
dobre (te z trwałością 30 letnią) już kosztują 40 -60 zł za m2 do tego dochodzi płyta OSB i niech nikt nie waży się dawać okazyjnych 15mm za mała sztywność 
żadne H klipsy nie zapobiegną puchnieciu płyty na brzegach i wszelkie łączenia płyt (zwłaszcza poziome) widać, widać również każdą krokiew 
wg mnie (powtarzam wg mnie) najlepsze są jednak deski calówki nie szersze niż 12cm
konieczna jest papa podkładowa nie tak jak piszą producenci że można ale nie trzeba, konieczna jest ze względów odpornosci gontów na wiatr. trochę to zawiłe aby wyjaśnić ale ja na swoim dachu zaobserwowałem zjawisko odrywania kawałków właśnie na wskutek odsysania od dachu podczas wiatrów.
i nie do końca jest prawdą że można samemu owszem pasy można przybić ale już obróbki w koszach wokół komina i na krawędziach wymagają ingerencji dekarza.

nie chcę nikogo odwodzić od stosowania tego rodzaju pokrycia ale ja drugi raz bym się nie nabrał na łatwość i taniość tego pokrycia.
ale każdy ma wybór, tylko trzeba umieć słuchac.

----------


## jedrek27

Owszem łątwość położenia tak. Ale obrobka blacharska rowniez w gre w chodzi-w sumie wtedy dach nabiera wyglądu. Gonty belgiskjsie są w cenie ok 32-34 zł. Wystaczy znac hutownika i wtedy wszystko mozna załatwic-czyli po cenie (bez marży) ale tez trzeba być człowiekiem aby miec takei przywileje w zakupie towaru

----------


## Wakmen

> ... żadne H klipsy nie zapobiegną puchnieciu płyty na brzegach i wszelkie łączenia płyt (zwłaszcza poziome) widać, widać również każdą krokiew ...


One nie mają zapobiec puchnięciu płyty a jej klawiszowaniu spowodowanym rozstawem krokwi większym od 0,5m



> ... konieczna jest papa podkładowa nie tak jak piszą producenci że można ale nie trzeba, konieczna jest ze względów odpornosci gontów na wiatr. trochę to zawiłe aby wyjaśnić ale ja na swoim dachu zaobserwowałem zjawisko odrywania kawałków właśnie na wskutek odsysania od dachu podczas wiatrów.
> ...


Przeglądałem na rynku polskim gonty bitumiczne 5 największych firm i te oględziny zaczynałem od oglądania spodniej warstwy z powierzchnią samowulkanizującą. Najlepiej wypadła forma ISOLA z gontami gdzie pod spodem 80% powierzchni stykowej z kolejnym gontem to warstwa samowulkanizująca. W niekktórych firmach (gontach) ta warstwa to tylko niewielki pasek 1,5 x 12 cm co napewno nie zabezpieczy gontów przed tym zjawiskiem, które opisałeś.

----------


## chechlak

> Witajcie
> żadne H klipsy nie zapobiegną puchnieciu płyty na brzegach


Klipsy maja zapobiegac klawiszowaniu, a puchnieciu płyty na brzegach ma zapobiegac dylatacja, która zresztą też całkowicie temu nie zapobiega. U mojego sasiada dali na styk i u niego dopiero widać łączenia (fachowcy dekarze zreszta to robili).
Widzę że Wakman był szybszy.

----------


## januszek

może niejasno wyraziłem się z tymi Hklipsami
ale widzę że trzeba dokładniej.
otórz na połączaeniu poziomym płyt w przestrzeni międzykrokwiowej  daje się klipsa przeciw klawiszowaniu ale płyta nie tyle że puchnie (tzn zwieksza swoją grubość) ale też na wskutek różnych warunków panujących po obu stronach płyty krawędż płyty wygina się do wierzchu jak miałbym to lepiej zobrazować to jak byście przekroili takie połączenie wdłóż krokwi to wydląda to tak jak koniec chińskiego dachu i temu zjawisku nijak nie można zapobiec

jeśli chodzi zaś o pape podkładową pamiętajcie że wiatr ssie dacówkę od dachu, a jak sami wiecie w płytach osb koniecznym jest danie dylatacji i właśnie w tych szczelinkach wiatr od spodu dachu podrywa gonty i podnosi je niestety nie jest prawdą że się zwulkanizują na całej swojej powierzchni zwulkanizują się tam gdzie dojdzie ciepło od słońca natomiast w spodnich warstwach nie i taki wiatr w takiej szczelince zrobi sobię wyrwę a dalej to już lawinowo idzie wiem wiem że naprawa jest łatwa ale to też nie jest prawdą bo oderwanie pasa juz zwulkanizowanego graniczy z cudem.
wiem bo juz nie raz wchodziłem na dach.

----------


## walerian35

Do Wakmena, rolki ocieplenia ( rozumiem jakaś wełna ) nie układa sie wdłuż krokwi, tylko się tnie i uklada prostopadle do krokwi. Więc z tym rozstawem krokwi to nie do końca tak.

----------


## Wakmen

> Do Wakmena, rolki ocieplenia ( rozumiem jakaś wełna ) nie układa sie wdłuż krokwi, tylko się tnie i uklada prostopadle do krokwi. Więc z tym rozstawem krokwi to nie do końca tak.


Jeżeli bele ocieplenia sąszerokości 1,2 m i przetnęje na pół to pomiędzy moje krokwie wejdą na lekki ścisk.

----------


## walerian35

> Napisał walerian35
> 
> Do Wakmena, rolki ocieplenia ( rozumiem jakaś wełna ) nie układa sie wdłuż krokwi, tylko się tnie i uklada prostopadle do krokwi. Więc z tym rozstawem krokwi to nie do końca tak.
> 
> 
> Jeżeli bele ocieplenia sąszerokości 1,2 m i przetnęje na pół to pomiędzy moje krokwie wejdą na lekki ścisk.


Taż tak myslałem i wyobraź sobie moje zdziwienie gdy wytłumaczono mi że tni sie z długości, tak zalecał przedstawiciel producenta dlaczego to w tej chwili nie pamiętam wiem tylko że z długości

----------


## bokser

A czy ktoś stosował dachówki Owens Corning - http://szkielet.com.pl/katalog2004/132.php
Podobne przewyższają wszystkie inne na rynku - gwarancja do 40 i więcej lat.

----------


## Wakmen

> Napisał Wakmen
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Napisał walerian35
> 
> ...


A to ze względu na ułożenie włókien ale da się taki sposób.

----------


## bodzio_g

Witam
Ja mam gonty katepala melanżowe 2 lata i na razie nie narzekam. Są tansze od ceramiki ale i mniej trwałe, choć to sie dopiero okaże. Nierówności na deskach były niwelowane przez pape podkładową - gdzie było wyżej to wycinaliśmy papę, a gdzie wgłębienie to dokładaliśmy, Efekt dość przyzwoity. Jeśli chodzi o wate to ciętą wzdłuż źle się ją wkłada- łatwiej jest w kawałkach ciętych w poprzek ( zwłaszcza samemu).

----------


## mruva

Witam:
Chciałabym trochę odświerzyć ten wątek. Razem z mężem również myśimy a położeniu gontów, czy wiecie może jak obecnie kształtują się ceny gontów i przygotowania pod nich dachu i czy gra jest warta świeczki?.
A może taniej wyjdzie inny dach?.

Za wszelkie podpowiedzi będę bardzo wdzięczna.

Pozdrawiam.   :cool:

----------


## daggulka

> obecnie w łodzi można kupić dachówki cementowe w porównywalnej cenie co gonty, jakościowo też wyjdzie podobnie


Po doliczeniu krańcówek , gąsiorów, folii, klamerek i innych gadżetow wyjdzie nieco drożej.

Mam na dachu gont kładziony na deski i papę podkładową. Jestem zadowolona.

Pozdrawiam, smoczyca.

----------


## mruva

Dziękuję ale czy ktoś mógłby podać konkretnie ile wydał na dach robiony w tej technologii i przy jakiej powierzchni (dachu oczywiście).

Dziękuję i Pozdrawiam.

----------


## daggulka

Dach  około 250m2 -dwa dachy dwuspadowe (jeden na domu, drugi na garażu)
Deskowanie.... około 5 kubików drewna po 400zeta tj.2000zł
Gont (po 24zł/m2)+papa podkładowa+wiatrownice+ inne potrzebne gadżety 9000zł
Gwoździe- mnóstwo gwoździi wkrętów- jakieś 500zł.

Więźba (była robiona pod dachówkę ..tak na przyszłość  :Wink2:  )+podbitka+3 kubiki desek -11000zeta  netto 

Pozdrawiam, smoczyca.

----------


## Tedii

Podobnie jak smoczyca.
Jak szlag trafi gont to może dam kiedyś dachówkę.
Albo moi wnukowie.  :Wink2:

----------


## Kris2222

Tedii jeśli szlag trafi gonty i dasz na to dachówkę to masz wszystkie płyty na poddaszu(chyba  ze masz boazerie) postrzelane na łączeniach i remont całego poddasza. No chyba ze te pęknięcia ci nie przeszkadzają 

Decyzje o pokryciu powinno sie podjąć raz na zawsze , zmiana z lżejszego  na cięższy może  mieć opłakane skutki

----------


## daggulka

Hm...nie jestem expertem w tej dziedzinie, ale wydaje mi się, że nabicie na deski i gont łat i kontrłat a następnie położenie dachówki to nie jest chyba sprawa na tyle inwazyjna żeby mogły popękać płyty kg położone od strony wewnętrznej dachu tym bardziej na stelażach i oddzielone kilkunastocentymetrową pustką wypełnioną wełną  :Roll:  .

Przynajmniej tak mi się zdaje...ale oczywiście mogę być w błędzie  :Lol:  .
Kris2222-możesz napisać coś więcej na ten temat?

Pozdrawiam, smoczyca.

----------


## Alkman

U mnie koszt gontów (Katepal-300m2) jest porównywalny do blachodachówki (dachówki odpadają ze względu na swój ciężar) i w sumie zdecydowalismy się na gonty bo nam sie bardziej podobają. Przy czym dekarz uparł się, że tam gdzie płyty pracują (kalenica, kosze + wiatrownica, pasy rynnowe) założy obróbki blacharskie i to nam podraża koszt.
Wg mnie blacha na czterospadowym dachu + 2 daszki brzydziej wygląda, ale teraz to nie wiem czy jeszcze raz budując się nie wybrałabym stropu betonowego i dachówki.

Moja znajoma ma gonty 7 lat i nic się u niej nie dzieje. Niedaleko mnie stoi domek też tyle lat i dach nadal ładnie wygląda. na pewno dużo zalezy od rodzaju gontu i na pewno nie wzięłabym tych z malutkimi paskami klejącymi, żeby obnizyć koszty.

----------


## Kris2222

Smoczyca przyjmijmy że na dach 300m2 odeskowany, papa i gonty zechcesz położyć dachówkę , metr kwadratowy dachówki to ok. 40kg (zależy jaka) np.Bras to 42kg/m2, policz 300metrów dachówki to 12ton obciążenia dla więźby ,samej dachówki, teraz kontr łaty ,łaty obróbki blacharskie , gąsiory , no trochę sie tego uzbiera.

Obciążając tym dach chyba nie wierzysz że nie drgnie , nie odczuje obciążenia, 
jasne jest jak słońce że nawet strop obciążając ugina sie .
Gdybym tego nie przeszedł na własnej skórze , to bym tego nie pisał,znajomy przerabiał dom z lat 70 , dostał od rodziców , stropy jak to w tam tym budownictwie , na dwuteownikach , miedzy nimi zalane betonem, a raczej chasiem(odpadem z węgla ,głownie z  elektrowni)po to by było lżejsze. 
Najpierw zaczął od parteru, by móc już zamieszkać , wszystko odpicował na cacy, potem wziął sie za górę i nowy dach , oczywiście wybrał dachówkę . Zmienił więźbę , dach z dwuspadowego zamienił na kopertowy z lukarnami . 
Po skończeniu domek jak nowy tylko elewacje zrobić i nie poznasz że  ze starej budy powstał. 
Wszystko było ok ale do czasu, po czasie na parterze zaczęły sie pojawiać rysy 
na suficie podwieszanym , stelaż na zawiesiach, ładnie od dylatowany od ścian, teoretycznie oddzielnie pracująca cześć budynku , ale tylko teoretycznie , bo już po miesiącu zaczął sie rysować  na łączeniu płyt. 
Nie dość tego w narożach okiennych również sie zarysowało.Co prawda wszystko sie uspokoiło po czasie , rysy osunięto i jest ok już z parę lat.

Wiec uważam ze decydując sie na dachówkę w domku już wykończonym to porażka.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku gdy więźba jest przystosowana do ciężkiego pokrycia można je montować w dowolnym czasie i nic się nie stanie. Gont papowy to żywotność 20 lat. Relatywnie do żywotności dość drogie pokrycie (OSB, papa systemowa, gont papowy). Radzę rozważyć pokrycie z dachówki cementowej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Kris2222

wilhelmi teoretycznie można ale praktycznie nie zalecane .

----------


## MRJDomańscy

Witam!

My kryjemy dachówką cementową Euronitu profil 'S'. Gdyby nie to, że zakupiliśmy już na wiosnę dachówkę i więźbę, byłby to raczej gont. Słyszałam od znajomego (pracuje przy pokryciach), że solidny. I oczywiście ciężar mniejszy. Po sąsiedzku pokryli deskami, papą powlekaną jakimś zielonym mazidłem   :Wink2:   i gont. Wg mnie na pewno jest to lepsze niż każda folia i blachodachówka czy dachówka. Zatem pod dachówkę dajemy dechy i papę. Mam nadzieję, że nie zarwiemy chałupy  :smile:   :Wink2:

----------


## piotrek_w

Witam!
Miałem eternit, firma go zdjęła, dach poszerzono i wydłużono po ok. 1 metr w każdą stronę. Wymieniono przy okazji sporo desek, wyprostowano też trochę dach, zdarto część starej i położono na ok 2/3 nową papę. Na wierzchu leży teraz gont Katepala Rocky zielony. Ma on wg mnie tę zaletę, że sam z siebie jest "nierówny" więc świetnie maskuje wszelkie nierówności których na moim starym dachu nie brakuje. Koszt wszystkiego razem z podbitką, , 2 kominami, rynnami Kaczmarka, obróbkami blacharskimi na 180 m2 wyniósł ok 27 tys. Dach 2 spadowy.
Więcej mogę na priva
Piotrek

----------


## mruva

> W przypadku gdy więźba jest przystosowana do ciężkiego pokrycia można je montować w dowolnym czasie i nic się nie stanie. Gont papowy to żywotność 20 lat. Relatywnie do żywotności dość drogie pokrycie (OSB, papa systemowa, gont papowy). Radzę rozważyć pokrycie z dachówki cementowej. Pozdrawiam.



Dziękuję za odpowiedż mam jeszcze dwa dodatkowe pytania:
Jak Twoim zdaniem sprawa będzie się miała w kosztach - gonty kontra dachówka, nasz dach według projektu do ok. 210 m2 (chcielibyśmy zrobić to dobrze ale nie najdrożej). 
Dodatkowe pytanie - Jak ocieplić dach według projektu mamy wełnę mineralną 18 cm, czy to wystarczy?.

Pozdrawiam.   :cool:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> wilhelmi teoretycznie można ale praktycznie nie zalecane .


A przez kogo? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"mruva" powiem tak w porównywalnej cenie będzie dachówka cementowa np. Braas. Chcąc dokładnie porównać należałoby zrobić kosztorys. Radziłbym się nad tym zastanowić, gdyż nawet jeżeli pokrycie dachówką cementową będzie droższe to żywotność  znacznie dłuższa minimum 60 lat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Przy czym dekarz uparł się, że tam gdzie płyty pracują (kalenica, kosze + wiatrownica, pasy rynnowe) założy obróbki blacharskie i to nam podraża koszt.....


I tak jak napisałeś dekarz się uparł. We wszystkich miejscach (z wyjątkiem pasów nad rynnowych, szczytowych oraz przy wszelkiego połączeniach dachu z murem np. kominy) nie stosuje się blach a tylko papę termozgrzewalną. Blacha w takich miejscach jest nieestetyczna a po drugie jak napisałeś podraża koszty a nie jest wcale lepsza od papy.

----------


## Wakmen

> Smoczyca przyjmijmy że na dach 300m2 odeskowany, papa i gonty zechcesz położyć dachówkę , metr kwadratowy dachówki to ok. 40kg (zależy jaka) np.Bras to 42kg/m2, policz 300metrów dachówki to 12ton obciążenia dla więźby ,samej dachówki, teraz kontr łaty ,łaty obróbki blacharskie , gąsiory , no trochę sie tego uzbiera.
> 
> Obciążając tym dach chyba nie wierzysz że nie drgnie , nie odczuje obciążenia, 
> jasne jest jak słońce że nawet strop obciążając ugina sie .
> Gdybym tego nie przeszedł na własnej skórze , to bym tego nie pisał,...


Po pierwsze nie powinno się zmieniać obciążenia dachu na większe nie mając pewności, że wytrzyma ale gdy ma się dach zrobiony tak jak ja pod gonty (krokwie co 57,5cm o wymiarach 5x20cm) to można dokonać takich zamian. Dlaczego mam takie wymiary? Bo to są standardowe wymiary pod dachy bardzo sztywne i mocno obciążone np. śniegiem zalegającym w Kanadzie.
W Twoim przypadku wszystko prawie popękało bo kiedyś (nawet i teraz) gdy montowano płyty GK to stosowano siatki zbrojące gdzie spełniają swoje zadanie max. w 20%. Teraz wiele firm produkujących płyty GK (np. Norgips) produkuje również papier spoinujący który po prawidłowym wykorzystaniu tworzy jednolitą powierzchnię wielu płyt.

----------


## toomas

Co do trwałosci - u mojego taty na altance leżą gonty Matizol juz 15 lat i w sumie wygladaja tak jak 15 mlat temu  :smile:  U mnie na domku od tego sezonu sa gonty Icopal.

----------


## toomas

> Po pierwsze nie powinno się zmieniać obciążenia dachu na większe nie mając pewności, że wytrzyma ale gdy ma się dach zrobiony tak jak ja pod gonty (krokwie co 57,5cm o wymiarach 5x20cm) to można dokonać takich zamian. Dlaczego mam takie wymiary? Bo to są standardowe wymiary pod dachy bardzo sztywne i mocno obciążone np. śniegiem zalegającym w Kanadzi


U mnie tez takie krokwie ale co 60 cm w osi  :smile:

----------


## Wakmen

> W przypadku gdy więźba jest przystosowana do ciężkiego pokrycia można je montować w dowolnym czasie i nic się nie stanie. Gont papowy to żywotność 20 lat. Relatywnie do żywotności dość drogie pokrycie (OSB, papa systemowa, gont papowy). Radzę rozważyć pokrycie z dachówki cementowej. Pozdrawiam.


I tu sie nie zgodzę bo ...  dla mojego domku kształt pokrycia miał przypominać rybią łuskę (karpiówka) i tutaj ceny dachówek są oszałamiające w porównaniu do gontu (nawet w perfekcyjnym wykonaniu jak u mnie - płyta OSB3 gr 15 mm, najtańsza papa papierowa i gont bitumiczny norweski Isola).
Oczywiście można zjechać coś niecoś przy cenie dachówek wybierając naj...tańszą ale chyba nie o to chodzi. Ja wybrałem prawie najlepszą firmę produkującą gonty dostępne na polskim rynku a nie najtańsze gonty polskie z Castoramy.

----------


## Wakmen

> "mruva" powiem tak w porównywalnej cenie będzie dachówka cementowa np. Braas. Chcąc dokładnie porównać należałoby zrobić kosztorys. Radziłbym się nad tym zastanowić, gdyż nawet jeżeli pokrycie dachówką cementową będzie droższe to żywotność  znacznie dłuższa minimum 60 lat. Pozdrawiam.


Z tą żywotnością to i masz rację ale ... w warunkach labolatoryjnych. Jeżeli tak dogłębnie stoisz za dachówkami to trzeba wziąć indywidualne warunki terenowe, geograficzne czy nawet upodobania dzieci czy przyszłych wnuków jeżeli będą chciały w tym domku mieszkać. Ja po częsci sugerując się wyborem gontóe brałem to pod uwagę i ... jeżeli komuś sie to pokrycie znudzi to zawsze moze sobie coś innego położyć np. gonta miedzianego gdzie jego żywotność w warunkach labolatoryjnych jest szacowana na jakieś 300 lat  :smile: 
http://www.tegolacanadese.com/pl/pre...iedzianej.aspx

----------


## mruva

*Andrzej Wilhelmi* - dziękuję za poradę, sprawę na pewno dogłębnie przemyślę, choć te gonty bardzo kuszą tym bardziej, że pojawiły się nowe głosy.
Ale w sumie to co kraj to obyczaj także zrobimy sobie wyceny dachu i wtedy rozstrzygniemy czym go pokryć.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## AXENTY

Według mnie, oprócz tego, że nie jest tańszy od dachówki, oraz jest nietrwały, jest po prostu brzydki. Niedaleko mnie stoją dwa identyczne domy, z których jeden jest kryty dachówką cementową, a drugi gontem bitumicznym. Nie ma porównania!

----------


## Wakmen

> Według mnie, oprócz tego, że nie jest tańszy od dachówki, oraz jest nietrwały, jest po prostu brzydki. Niedaleko mnie stoją dwa identyczne domy, z których jeden jest kryty dachówką cementową, a drugi gontem bitumicznym. Nie ma porównania!


I tak sie nabija posty nic nie wnoszącymi do dyskusji tezami.

----------


## Alkman

> Napisał Alkman
> 
> ... Przy czym dekarz uparł się, że tam gdzie płyty pracują (kalenica, kosze + wiatrownica, pasy rynnowe) założy obróbki blacharskie i to nam podraża koszt.....
> 
> 
> I tak jak napisałeś dekarz się uparł. We wszystkich miejscach (z wyjątkiem pasów nad rynnowych, szczytowych oraz przy wszelkiego połączeniach dachu z murem np. kominy) nie stosuje się blach a tylko papę termozgrzewalną. Blacha w takich miejscach jest nieestetyczna a po drugie jak napisałeś podraża koszty a nie jest wcale lepsza od papy.


Ja tam cieslo-dekarza pracy uczyć nie mam juz siły   :big grin:  . Jestem ekonomistką i wystarczy, że  musiałam przejść szybki kurs przy budowie murów, bo jestem po ciężkiej walce z murarzami . Po dachu skakać nie mam zamiaru. Facet kładł mi również więźbę i ładnie to zrobił, a naprawdę musiał sie namęczyć, jest solidny. 
Blachy chce jakos położyć pod gont, bo jemu chodzi o to, że jak będzie blacha to papa w wyniku pracy płyt sie nie przerwie. Jak chce to zrobić - jeszcze nie wiem - prace trwają.

----------


## Wakmen

> ...Blachy chce jakos położyć pod gont, bo jemu chodzi o to, że jak będzie blacha to papa w wyniku pracy płyt sie nie przerwie. Jak chce to zrobić - jeszcze nie wiem - prace trwają.


Twój cieśla nauczył się w taki sposób wykańczać te wrażliwe elementy i tak je robi  ale może gdyby zobaczył inny sposób to i by się do niego przekonał. Jeżeli już chce wykańczać blachą to niech ją ukryje tak by nie wystawała spod gontów bo jest to naprawdę mało estetycznie wygląda.
Niżej podaję dla zainteresowanych kilka zdjęć z mojego dachu:
http://wakmen.w.interia.pl/index_fil...tos/rsz_93.jpg
http://wakmen.w.interia.pl/index_fil...tos/rsz_95.jpg
http://wakmen.w.interia.pl/index_fil...os/rsz_101.jpg
http://wakmen.w.interia.pl/index_fil...os/rsz_107.jpg

----------


## mruva

*Wakmen* - jak duży to dach i ile płyt OSB tam weszło?.


p.s. Axenty a mnie wręcz przeciwnie gonty się strasznie podobają   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:   :big grin:  
ale nie chodzi tutaj o walory estetyczne ale np. cenę w porównianiu do krycia dachówką.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wakmen

Dach wielkości prawie 180m2 a płyt poszło ... nie pamietam tak do końca. Na pewno ponad paleta. Powierzchnia płyty to 3,125m2.

----------


## mruva

A jaka grubość płyty?.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> A jaka grubość płyty?.


Wszędzie była 15mm a dodatkowo pomiedzy krokwiami dawaliśmy jeszcze takie blaszki w kształcie H aby dodatkowo zniwelować jakiekolwiek , najmniejsze klawiszowanie.
http://wakmen.w.interia.pl/index_fil...tos/rsz_97.jpg
Pełen wypas  :wink:

----------


## mruva

*Wakmen* - bardzo dziękuję, kurcze nie mogę wejść na Twój album, czy jest na to jakiś specjalny sposób   :ohmy:  ?.

Pozdrawiam.   :big grin:

----------


## madzialenka

Mruva. My tez mamy gont na dachu - Cambridge z IKO w kolorze (nie wiem, kto go tak nazwal) szarosc wegla drzewnego. Dla mnie super. Bylo to wlasciwie jedyne cenowo do przyjecia rozwiazanie, bo nasz dach ma 360m2 i jest z tych wielospadowych. Niestety nie umiem jeszcze wstawiac zdjec na forum, ale jesli chcesz moge podeslac na maila.

----------


## mruva

> Mruva. My tez mamy gont na dachu - Cambridge z IKO w kolorze (nie wiem, kto go tak nazwal) szarosc wegla drzewnego. Dla mnie super. Bylo to wlasciwie jedyne cenowo do przyjecia rozwiazanie, bo nasz dach ma 360m2 i jest z tych wielospadowych. Niestety nie umiem jeszcze wstawiac zdjec na forum, ale jesli chcesz moge podeslac na maila.


Bardzo chętnie. [email protected]

Pozdrawiam.   :big grin:

----------


## GACUŚ

Witam serdecznie .

Ja także zdecydowałem się na pokrycie dachu gontem ze względów  głównie finansowych . Jestem na etapie zero i większość prac wykonujemy sami i za pomocą rodziny .Dach też zamierzam sam odeskować i położyć gont zaoszczędzając w ten sposób także na robociźnie . Dachówki raczej sam bym nie położył   :cry:   :Evil:  
Pozdrawiam

----------


## GACUŚ

> Mruva. My tez mamy gont na dachu - Cambridge z IKO w kolorze (nie wiem, kto go tak nazwal) szarosc wegla drzewnego. Dla mnie super. Bylo to wlasciwie jedyne cenowo do przyjecia rozwiazanie, bo nasz dach ma 360m2 i jest z tych wielospadowych. Niestety nie umiem jeszcze wstawiac zdjec na forum, ale jesli chcesz moge podeslac na maila.


Witaj *madzialenka* , czy ja też mogę prosić o podesłanie kilka fotek na e-maila ?   :Wink2:  [email protected]
Dzięki i pozdrawiam

----------


## adiz1

> Witam, Mam pytanie czy ktoś z Was ma juz jakieś doświadczenia z Gontem Bitumicznym jako pokryciem dachu?
> Zdecydowalismy się (chyba ) na Gont ze wzgledu na cenę.Co o tym myślicie???
> Pozdrawiam


Wybrałem gont ze względu na to, że mi się podoba. No może gdybym nie miał innego wyboru tylko opatrzony "czerwony sześciokąt"...
,ale w przypadku gdy prawie każdy producent ma w ofercie co najmniej kilka kolorów i wzorów....

----------


## madzialenka

*Mruva, Gacus* jutro podesle fotki, bo Slawek nie zabral dzis kompa do domu. A swoja droga, *Gacus* nie masz do mnie daleko, zapraszam na ogledziny na zywo.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Z tą żywotnością to i masz rację ale ... w warunkach labolatoryjnych. Jeżeli tak dogłębnie stoisz za dachówkami to trzeba wziąć indywidualne warunki terenowe, geograficzne czy nawet upodobania dzieci czy przyszłych wnuków jeżeli będą chciały w tym domku mieszkać. Ja po częsci sugerując się wyborem gontóe brałem to pod uwagę i ... jeżeli komuś sie to pokrycie znudzi to zawsze moze sobie coś innego położyć np. gonta miedzianego gdzie jego żywotność w warunkach labolatoryjnych jest szacowana na jakieś 300 lat 
> http://www.tegolacanadese.com/pl/pre...iedzianej.aspx


A co mają do pokrycia dachu warunki terenowe czy geograficzne? Mówimy o budowie w Polsce czy w Afryce? Jak wybrałeś gont papowy to co mają do tego wnuki? Przytaczasz tu przykład gontu pokrytego cienką folią miedzianą twierdząc,  że jego żywotność jest 300 lat. Cena tego gontu jest astronomiczna i ani jego rdzeń (papa) ani ta folia nie wytrzyma na dachu 100 lat. Za te pieniądze można pokryć dach blachą miedzianą i ta na pewno wytrzyma 100 lat. Tylko komu taka żywotność jest potrzebna?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Napisał Andrzej Wilhelmi
> 
> W przypadku gdy więźba jest przystosowana do ciężkiego pokrycia można je montować w dowolnym czasie i nic się nie stanie. Gont papowy to żywotność 20 lat. Relatywnie do żywotności dość drogie pokrycie (OSB, papa systemowa, gont papowy). Radzę rozważyć pokrycie z dachówki cementowej. Pozdrawiam.
> 
> 
> I tu sie nie zgodzę bo ...  dla mojego domku kształt pokrycia miał przypominać rybią łuskę (karpiówka) i tutaj ceny dachówek są oszałamiające w porównaniu do gontu (nawet w perfekcyjnym wykonaniu jak u mnie - płyta OSB3 gr 15 mm, najtańsza papa papierowa i gont bitumiczny norweski Isola).


A z czym tu się można nie zgodzić skoro ja porównuję gont bitumiczny z dachówką cementową a Ty z karpiówką! 
A co to za perfekcyjne wykonanie OSB 15 mm, jakaś papa papierowa i gont Isola.
Perfekcyjne wykonanie to OSB lub sklejka wodoodporna minimum 18 mm, papa systemowa Isola i gont Isola. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wakmen

> *Wakmen* - bardzo dziękuję, kurcze nie mogę wejść na Twój album, czy jest na to jakiś specjalny sposób   ?.
> 
> Pozdrawiam.


To jest serwer darmowy WP i ma ograniczony transfer godzinny. Tak więc na początku kolejnej godziny zegarowej na pewno będziesz mógł je obejrzeć.

----------


## mruva

Wakmen - dzięki


A co sądzicie o gontach IKO jak one się mają do Isola?.

Pozdrawiam.

----------


## madzialenka

*Mruva, Gacus*. Zdjecia poszly.

----------


## GACUŚ

> *Mruva, Gacus*. Zdjecia poszly.


Dzięki za fotki oraz zaproszenie do wizji lokalnej na żywo .
Jak na razie z braku czasu niestety nie skorzystam z zaproszenia   :cry:   :cry:   :cry:  (budujemy sami) jeżeli mogę się przypomnieć zimą gdy będzie więcej czasu to z miłą chęcią odwiedzę .
Pozdrawiam

----------


## mruva

*Madzialenka* - bardzo dziękuję za zdjęcia (dach wygląda super), macie ten rodzaj gontu który mnie się najbardziej podoba z tym, że ja chcę brązowy a mój małż zielony.

Pozdrawiam.   :big grin:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> A co sądzicie o gontach IKO jak one się mają do Isola?.


Ni jak. Jakościowo to dwa różne materiały wystarczy wziąć do ręki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wakmen

> A co sądzicie o gontach IKO jak one się mają do Isola?.


Gonty ICOPAL jest to produkt dla CASTORAMY i ... nie wolno porównywać ich to ISOLI by tego drugiego nie obrażać. 
W ICOPAL jest od spodu warstwa samowulkanizująca ale porównując je do ISOLI jest o wiele mniejsza i słabiej się wulkanizuje. Po rocznym wiszeniu na dachu gonty powinny tworzyć jednorodną powierzchnię nie do rozerwania a w przypadku ICOPAL'u tak nie jest do końca. Gonty połączyły sie ale do ich rozerwania nie potrzeba uzywać wiele siły by je rozdzielić. 
Kolejną sprawą jest odporność na rozrywanie. W polskich gontach ta odporność jest tylko dobra. Gonty kładzie sie nie tylko na prostych powierzchniach a;le również na łukach i krzywiznach (chociażby kalenica).
Największym nieporozumieniem są gonty MATIZOL. Gdyby mi ktoś te gonty dał za darmo to położyłbym jej ale ... jako podkład.
O czymś takim jak paski samowulkanizujące się to zapomnieli bo spodnia warstwa ma przykleić się ale tylko ... posypki. Nieporozumieni!!!!!
Obcinając je (np. wzdłuż szczytów) trzeb uważać by ... nie rozerwać go w innym miejscu . Są tak słabe jakościowo, że nikomu nie polecam, no może na jakąś szopkę z grabiami.
Kolejny problem z gontami Matizol to to, że trzeba zdzierać spodnią warstwę foli która zabezpiecza je przed sklejeniem dwóch gontów podczas transportu i przychowywania. Cóż za marnotractwo i floi i czasu potrzebnego na zdarcie jej na budowie. W Isloi taka folia również występuje ale jest tylko na połowie gontu i stanowi kolejną warstwę wzmacniającą gont.
Według mnie zła jakość gontów MATIZOL jest spowodowana "tanią" matrycą (maszyną) do ich produkcji. Po prostu nie ma wielu możliwości by polepszyć ich jakość i budowę.
Acha. Kupując gonty ZAWSZE TRZEBA KUPOWAĆ Z JEDNEJ PARTI a nie jakieś zbieraniny z magazynów, które były produkowane na przełomie całego roku. To jest niedopuszczalne!!!!

----------


## daggulka

To teraz ja proszę o opinię...w zasadzie to już musztarda po obiedzie , bo gonty już na dachu...ale dobrze wiedzieć na co się nastawić.
Gonty  TechnoNicol..... nie znalazłam o nich zbyt wiele w necie , ale kupiłam. 
Ma ktoś dłużej i może powiedzieć jak się sprawują? U mnie dopiero od 2 miesięcy na dachu....kładły sie dobrze, nie było żadnych problemów, gwarancję mam na 20 lat.

Pozdrawiam, smoczyca.

----------


## Wakmen

> ...gwarancję mam na 20 lat...


A czy warunki szczegółowe gwarancji przeczytałaś? Chyba nie. Isolla udziela 15 lat gwarancji na jakość ale ... muszą byc ułożone na płycie OSB. 
Co do wymienionych przez Ciebie gontów to nie znam (nie dotykałem i nie kładłem) wiec nie mogę nic powiedzieć.

----------


## Krzysztof2

również przymierzam się do zmiany poszycia dachowego w swoim domu. Czy sa jakieś przeciwwskazania by płyty OSB przykręcić  czy przybić do łat? Łaty położone są co około 50cm  na krokwiach o rozstawie hmmm nie wiem muszę sprawdzić.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Napisał mruva
> 
> A co sądzicie o gontach IKO jak one się mają do Isola?.
> 
> 
> Gonty ICOPAL jest to produkt dla CASTORAMY i ... nie wolno porównywać ich to ISOLI by tego drugiego nie obrażać.


Uważasz się za znawcę tematu wypowiadając dość kategoryczne opinie a nie odróżniasz produktów IKO od ICOPALa. Aktualnie na naszym rynku są gonty bitumiczne IKO produkowane w Belgii. Oczywiście odbiegają jakością od ISOLI głównie elastycznością oraz mają gorszą przyczepność warstwy łączącej. Gonty bitumiczne produkowane przez MATIZOL gorlice to najlepsze gonty produkowane w Polsce. Jedne z niewielu na świecie przywierające całą powierzchnią. Jest to bez wątpienia ich zaleta a nie wada! Zdejmowanie folii to pewne utrudnienie ale coś za coś. Podobnie zdejmuje się folię z gontów KATEPALa (łączą się tylko częścią  powierzchni). Ta folia jest trochę grubsza (ale cieńsza od tej, w którą są pakowane) bo inaczej nie możliwe byłoby jej usunięcie i nie jest to żadne marnotrawstwo. Gonty bitumiczne innych producentów posiadają folię, której jedynym zadaniem jest niedopuszczenie do sklejenia się poszczególnych listków w paczce podczas składowania i transportu. Tej foli nie zdejmujemy (byłoby to bardzo trudne a czasami wręcz niemożliwe). Jest to bardzo cieniutka folia i nie jest ona żadnym wzmocnieniem. Pragnę również zwrócić uwagę na fakt, iż większość producentów zaleca przed montażem mieszanie gontów nawet z tej samej partii! Dla naszej strefy klimatycznej polecam wyroby firmy ISOLA. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## łosie

moze ktoś będzie w stanie mi podpowiedzieć -  jaki producent ma w swojej ofercie *gont w kolorze średniego brązu*, 
taka " kawa z mlekiem" :Wink2:   i prostokątny kształt - bo siedzę i patrzę na te wzorniki z internetu i jakos nic nie mogę znależć

----------


## iwonaszczytno

Może Isola, Tegola,Icopal,Iko ? będą mieć takie

----------


## łosie

znalazłam IKO Cambridge dual brown
jak zrobie zdjęcie to wstawię 
ale ryzyko było bo nigdzie w warszawie nie mozna zobaczyć tego gontu, w koncu podjelismy decyzje po obejrzeniu zdjec na stronie firmowej IKO. a i tak gont wygląda trochę inaczej niz na zdjęciach... ale w sumie nieźle  :big grin:

----------


## qasi79

> Napisał mruva
> 
> A jaka grubość płyty?.
> 
> 
> Wszędzie była 15mm a dodatkowo pomiedzy krokwiami dawaliśmy jeszcze takie blaszki w kształcie H aby dodatkowo zniwelować jakiekolwiek , najmniejsze klawiszowanie.
> http://wakmen.w.interia.pl/index_fil...tos/rsz_97.jpg
> Pełen wypas


powiedz mi jak te blaszki sie układa, to się tnie z blachy czy kupuje gotowe?
rozumiem że wkłada się pomiędzy płyty - blaszka wygląda jak literka "U"? i czy wkłada sie je tylko pomiędzy płyty, które są ułożone pionowo względem krokwi?

pozdr

----------


## akte

Zobacz tu
http://allegro.pl/item333248491_osb_..._wymagane.html

Pozdr

----------


## qasi79

qrde a jak juz mam plyty polozone to troche lipa ...

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To zależy jaka gruba płyta i jaki rozstaw krokwi. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mr6319

Ponieważ już trochę czasu minęło od ostatniego postu w tym temacie , a materiały i producenci wciąż coś ulepszają, postanowiłem temat podbić.
GONT na dachu - proszę o opinie...
Płyta bitumiczna o profilu dachówki - a może macie coś takiego...?

----------


## kubamo

Witam,
Ja mam gont na dachu i jestem bardzo z niego zadowolony. Mój wybór padł na dwuwarstwowy. I szczerze polecam. Gont Landmark firmy Certain Teed (USA)

----------


## mr6319

Kubamo znalazłem Twoją wypowiedź na innym forum odnośnie tych pokryć. I już pisałem do Ciebie na PRIV gdy zajarzyłem, że to ta sama osoba... 
Można poprosić o więcej informacji na ten temat? Gdzie kupywane jakie koszta itp.

----------


## zbigmor

Psu na budę założyłem gont i jestem bardzo zadowolony.  :big grin:  
Na dom bym nie chciał. Ani to najtańsze, ani najtrwalsze, a wygląd rzecz gustu.

----------


## mr6319

Więc jesli nie dachówka i nie blachodachówka to co...?

----------


## zbigmor

> Więc jesli nie dachówka i nie blachodachówka to co...?


Zamiast gontu wolał bym obie wersje wymienione, ale to ja bym wolał. I koszt i trwałość zależy od wielu czynników. Nie tylko od materiału pokryciowego. Gont też jest do przykrywania dachu i sporo osób go zastosowało.
Na szczęście każdy ma wybór.

----------


## daggulka

zbigmor - hm ... a można wiedzieć co "masz" do gontu? dlaczego według Ciebie blachodachówka jest lepszym pokryciem niż gont?  :Roll:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> Więc jesli nie dachówka i nie blachodachówka to co...?


To zależy od charakteru dachu (domu) i kasy. Może gont drewniany, może łupek lub jego imitacja płytki włóknocentowe, może wiór osikowy, może strzecha, może blachodachówka panelowa z posypką mineralną bo to coś innego niż popularna blachodachówka wielkoformatowa, a może blacha płaska na rąbek lub małe elementy z blachy aluminiowej. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## piotrek_w

> Napisał mr6319
> 
> Więc jesli nie dachówka i nie blachodachówka to co...?
> 
> 
> To zależy od charakteru dachu (domu) i kasy. Może gont drewniany, może łupek lub jego imitacja płytki włóknocentowe, może wiór osikowy, może strzecha, może blachodachówka panelowa z posypką mineralną bo to coś innego niż popularna blachodachówka wielkoformatowa, a może blacha płaska na rąbek lub małe elementy z blachy aluminiowej. Pozdrawiam.


U mnie to był wybór wyłącznie pomiędzy blachą trapezową a gontem. Zwyciężył ten ostatni bo po prostu o niebo ładniej wygląda. 
Gont, wiór osikowy, strzecha - ktoś zna droższe pokrycia? Może jeszcze blacha miedziana  :wink: 
Mam dach po eternicie, z pełnym deskowaniem, jak mi się gont "rozleci" położę coś innego. Ale szybciej tego nie dożyję a zamierzam jeszcze jakieś 80 lat pociągnąć  :wink:

----------


## zbigmor

> zbigmor - hm ... a można wiedzieć co "masz" do gontu? dlaczego według Ciebie blachodachówka jest lepszym pokryciem niż gont?



Nic nie mam do gontu. Po prostu jest to najmniej trwałe pokrycie w stosunku do kosztów jego położenia.
Blachodachówka zwykle jest tańsza i trwalsza.
Co do wyglądu bardzo mi się podobają i na niektórych dachach nie wyobrażam sobie innego pokrycia.

----------


## arturromarr

Dobry gont jest tak samo trwały jak dobra blacho-dachówka.
Szanujący się producenci dają gwarancje na 30 i więcej lat.
Gont generalnie wychodzi drożej, ale jeśli się komuś podoba to trudno: "płacz i płać".
Odradzam kupowanie tanich gontów z krótkim okresem gwarancji, blachy zresztą też. Prawidłowo położone przeciekać nie będą, ale szybko przestają wyglądać jak na początku.

----------


## zbigmor

> Dobry gont jest tak samo trwały jak dobra blacho-dachówka.
> Szanujący się producenci dają gwarancje na 30 i więcej lat.
> Gont generalnie wychodzi drożej, ale jeśli się komuś podoba to trudno: "płacz i płać".
> Odradzam kupowanie tanich gontów z krótkim okresem gwarancji, blachy zresztą też. Prawidłowo położone przeciekać nie będą, ale szybko przestają wyglądać jak na początku.



Tylko, że określenie "dobry" jest płynne.
Przecięntnie kupowany gont jest mniej trwały od przeciętnie kupowanej blachodachówki. Tym bardziej, jeśli się doliczy większą możliwość błędów w montażu w porównaniu do blachy.
Ma on jednak inne plusy: łatwiej go położyć na skomplikowanym dachu, mniej odpadów przy montażu, łatwiejsze naprawy w przypadku błędów montażowych.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Żywotność dobrej jakości gontu to 20 lat czyli podobnie jak blachodaschowki. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## zbigmor

> Żywotność dobrej jakości gontu to 20 lat czyli podobnie jak blachodaschowki. Pozdrawiam.


Nie dlatego, że mam, ale żywotność blachodachówki jest sporo większa od 20 lat. Tyle to wytrzymują bez problemu zwykłe blachy ocynkowane.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A czym jest jest blachodachówka jak nie zwykłą blachą ocynkowaną? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## panfotograf

Architekt mi powiedział że dzisiaj normy wytrzymałościowe na obciążenie dachu (więźby) są praktycznie takie same na różne pokrycia. Czy gont (czytaj papa) czy dachówka - więźba będzie taka sama. Dachówka betonowa zaczyna się od ok 25 zł/m2 i dają gwarancję na 30 lat (żywotność takiej dachówki ocenia się na 50 lat), żadnej płyty OSB nie trzeba.
Po co Wam badziewie które po 10 latach odpadnie?
Mieszkałem na poddaszu krytym gontem. Przy upałach nagrzewał się niemiłosiernie (było 28 C do samego rana)

----------


## zbigmor

> A czym jest jest blachodachówka jak nie zwykłą blachą ocynkowaną? Pozdrawiam.



Jak by nie było to farba zabezpiecza dodatkowo. Jeśli ktoś nie wierzy to wystarczy na tydzień czasu wystawić blachę czarną i pomalowaną na zewnątrz i efekt oczywisty. Oczywiście główne zabezpieczenie to ocynk, ale nie tylko on zabezpiecza.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Istotną sprawą w  blachodachówce to rdzeń i warstwa ocynku. Farba to makijaż oczywiście też ochronny. Jak się ma jednak dość prymitywna warstwa ochronna od spodu  przy zastosowaniu jako krycie wstępne folii wysoko paroprzepuszczalnej umożliwiającej wypuszczanie nadmiaru pary wodnej pod pokrycie. Zastosowanie do tego uszczelek z gąbki przy okapie i w kalenicy dopełnia reszty. Taki dach to to maksimum 20 lat. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## pismag

> Istotną sprawą w blachodachówce to rdzeń i warstwa ocynku. Farba to makijaż oczywiście też ochronny. Jak się ma jednak dość prymitywna warstwa ochronna od spodu przy zastosowaniu jako krycie wstępne folii wysoko paroprzepuszczalnej umożliwiającej wypuszczanie nadmiaru pary wodnej pod pokrycie. Zastosowanie do tego uszczelek z gąbki przy okapie i w kalenicy dopełnia reszty. Taki dach to to maksimum 20 lat. Pozdrawiam.


Właśnie taki sposób rozumowania pokrycia dachowego doprowadził do tego że u siebie położyłem gont bitumiczny.
W gotowym projekcie miałem blachodachówkę i takie miało być pierwotnie pokrycie. Czytając posty forumowiczów o tym jakie kłopoty im sprawia folia paroprzepuszczalna pod blachodachówką, stwierdziłem że muszę mieć pełne deskowanie, aby nie mieć problemów z wilgocią w wełnie mineralnej na poddaszu. Wybrałem płytę OSB na pełne deskowanie ze względu na ich trwałość, a przekonałem się o tym  przypadkiem; miałem naklejoną tablicę  o budowie na plycie OSB powieszoną na słupie pod gołym niebem i po roku folia tablicy została komletnie zniszczona przez warunki atmosferyczne, a płyta OSB była nienaruszona. Wybierając płytę OSB na pełne deskowanie dachu stwierdziłem że bez sensu będzie nabijanie na idealnie gładki dach kontrłat i łat po to by położyć blachodachówkę, więc położyłęm papę podkładową a na nią gont bitumiczny. Pokrycie leży już 4 lata i jestem bardzo zadowolony z takiego wyboru, jak do tej pory - zero problemów.
Według mnie zalety gontu w stosunku do blachodachówki z folią wstępnego krycia  to;
-wyeliminowanie problemów związanych ze starzeniem się foli                        paroprzepuszczalnej i zawilgoceniem wełny
- pokrycie mniej hałasuje w czasie deszczu
- brak trzasków jakie wydaje blachodachówka przy skokach temperaturowych
-na stryszku nieużykowym nie ma takiego piekarnika w czasie upałów jak pod blachą

----------


## zbigmor

-wyeliminowanie problemów związanych ze starzeniem się foli                        paroprzepuszczalnej i zawilgoceniem wełny

*A kto broni dać deski pod blachę? Deski pod gonty są obowiązkowe i to jest akurat minus gontów.*

- pokrycie mniej hałasuje w czasie deszczu

*Pokrycie mniej hałasuje, ale na hałas wewnątrz zaizolowanego poddasza nie ma to żadnego wpływu bo hałas dostaje się oknami, a nie przez izolację, ale gorzej niż na blasze przy gontach na pewno nie będzie.*

- brak trzasków jakie wydaje blachodachówka przy skokach temperaturowych

*Osobiście (na moim dachu) nie spotkałem się z takim zjawiskiem, ale przy błędach wykonawczych rzeczywiście może się tak zdarzyć.*


-na stryszku nieużykowym nie ma takiego piekarnika w czasie upałów jak pod blachą[/quote]


*Przy dachu deskowanym nie ma różnicy.*

----------


## coolibeer

W tamtym tygodniu skończyli kłaść gont bitumiczny u mnie na dachu. Gont kładli na specjalną matę ICOPAL fel'x która była położona na płytach OSB. Jak na razie jestem zadowolony z tego rodzaju pokrycia. Zdjęcia można zobaczyć w moim dzienniku.

----------


## mr6319

jakie są koszty położenia gontu? Robocizna oczywiście...?

----------


## Rafał Rybak

czy ktoś posiada może gont Katepal rocky szary u siebie na dachu jeśli tak jak była by możliwość przesłania zdjęć było by super

----------


## aneta1235

Podnoszę do góry ,bo ciekawa jestem Waszych dachów pokrytych gontem.Możecie je pokazać ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Zapraszam do odwiedzenia mojej strony internetowej pe się znajdzie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## macius36

No właśnie, po co mi żywotność dachówki ceramicznej 50 lat, skoro dobry gont wytrzyma 30, a za te 30 przyjdzie dekarz i po prostu na ten stary gont położy nowy na kolejne 30 lat? 
Skoro Panie Andrzeju tak lobbujesz za dachówką - 17.06.2013 koło Kielc spadł grad. 
Wszystkie dachy pokryte "trwałą i masywną" dachówką ceramiczną w pień połamane. 
Dachy z gontu - nietknięte. 

Proszę: 

http://kielce.gazeta.pl/kielce/51,35...32413.html?i=1

----------


## m4rsh4ll

Ten gont bitumiczny to chyba nic innego jak rodzaj papy nie ? W USA stosuje się chyba tego rodzaju papę na skalę masową, ale oni też mają lekkie domki szkieletowe, które powoli zaczynają wchodzić do nas. Pytanie czy tego rodzaju gonty są odpowiednie na nasze warunki atmosferyczne, tzn przede wszystkim mówię o gradzie. Czy grad nie uszkodzi takiego gontu.. i dlaczego dachy pokryte papą nie zrobiły u nas furory, w końcu byłby to jeden z najtańszych sposobów krycia.. tak mi się wydaje.. 

Panie macius36, na którym zdjęciu ma Pan nietknięty dach z gontu bitumicznego ?

----------


## macius36

Na zdjęciach są szkody po gradzie a nie ich brak. 
Jakie dachy są nietknięte? Mojego brata. Jeden dach z gontu bitumicznego (Tegola, pełne deskowanie OSB) na osiedlu. 
Jak robił to się wszyscy po głowie pukali że trochę zaoszczędzi a kładzie "papę" na dach a nie szlachetną dachówkę jak oni. 
Teraz żałują bo na naprawę dachu z ubezpieczenia trzeba poczekać. Roben, Braas potrzaskane, a brat sprawdzał - zero uszkodzeń gontu, jedynie poszły plastykowe wywietrzniki. Gont jest elastyczny, dachówka ma dużo naprężeń. Inna sprawa że chyba jakość obecnych dachówek (masówka) to nie to co było 20 lat temu w produkcji. Takie są fakty. A ekstremalnych zjawisk będzie coraz więcej.

----------


## macius36

I jeszcze jedno - dach z DOBREGO gontu kosztuje prawie tyle samo z dachówki ceramicznej.

----------


## dusiaczek

Witam,
przymierzam się do położenia gontu bitumicznego na naszym dachu więc pytanie co położyć pod niego - osb 18 mm + coś - papa podkładowa p-64/1200 czy Fel’x Szybka Bariera SBS???? 
 a jak sprawdzić fachowość prac dekarskich potencjalnych wykonawców - chodzi mi tu o kolejność prac i konkretne produkty na osb.

----------


## _olo_

> I jeszcze jedno - dach z DOBREGO gontu kosztuje prawie tyle samo z dachówki ceramicznej.


Jednak gont w ciągu 50-60 lat trzeba będzie 2x kłaść i 2x płacić za materiał i robotę a więc w stosunku do dachówki pokrycie 2x droższe.
W rozrachunku 60-letnim ci sąsiedzi Twojego brata, którym uszkodziło dachy (uszkodziło bo przecież nie zmiotło doszczętnie) z kosztami napraw wyjdą co najwyżej na poziomie dachów pokrytych gontem - czyż nie ?

W mojej okolicy też przeszło gradobicie, które pouszkadzało dachy, okna, elewacje etc, ja za swojego  życia przeżyłem jedno, mój ojciec też nie pamięta podobnego a więc z tego wynika, że nie jest to zjawisko codzienne i prawdopodobnie przez kolejne 50 lat w mojej okolicy nie nastąpi podobne.

----------


## lustrzana

U mnie bedzie gont na szkieletówce. Podkładowo płyty mfp 18.

----------


## dusiaczek

Witam,

Tak jak pisałam zdecydowaliśmy się na gont bitumiczny 
mamy dach dwuspadowy z 2 lukarniami, pow. dachu 320 m2, kąt nachylenia 38

i mam wiele pytań na chwilę przed rozmowami z wykonawcami

1. jaka jest różnica między papa podkładowa p-64/1200 czy Fel’x Szybka Bariera SBS oczywiście poza ceną?
2. czy papę podkładową i sam gont przybija się do osb takerem i długimi zszywkami?

----------


## dusiaczek

i jeszcze jedno pytanko

czy rozmiar płyty osb zależy od rozstawu krokwi ?? u nas jest 87,5
czyli osb 3 18???
a i jeszcze dane z projektu - 
murłata 14x14
płatew 16x20
krokiew 8x18
kleszcze 2x8x18
jętka 8x18
belka koszowa 10x18
????

----------


## jerico

Nie będę tworzył nowego tematu, zapytam tutaj. Czy można położyć nowy gont (konkretnie gont GAF HD) na papę termozgrzewalną? Obecnie dach na budynku to OSB 18mm -> papa podkładowa -> papa termozgrzewalna (gruba na oko 4-5 mm). Poprzedni właściciel nieruchomości wykonał nowy dach ok. 3 lata temu i zastosował wspomnianą papę termo. Dach jest ok, szczelny, równy, ale tak naprawdę chodzi o estetykę, dach widoczny prawie z każdej strony, po prostu nie podoba nam się ta szara papa.

----------


## BigSack

Gont papowy to najtańsza forma pokrycia dachu spadzistego. Jest to jednak pokrycie mało trwałe. W USA, gdzie większość domów kryje się tym produktem wykonuje się je na sklejce wodoodpornej, a nie na deskach, które z reguły są wilgotne, mokre. Cena sklejki jest bardzo wysoka i wszyscy układają gont na mokrych deskach, które po wysychaniu uszkadzają go powodując, że dach jest nieszczelny.

----------


## plichos

W Kanadzie większość domów jest pokrytych gontem, ja zdecydowałem się na takie rozwiązanie w ramach oszczędności, wiadomo remont pochłania sporo kasy. Położyliśmy gont bp na starą papę, dom jest drewniany. Ważne jest, żeby wybrać odpowiedni materiał, najlepiej taki z dożywotnią gwarancją.  :spam:  są większe, niż np. GAF, to ich główna zaleta według mnie.

----------


## Wojtek831

W sumie rzeczywiście, jeżeli jest to mniejszy dom to myślę, że gont jest dość dobrą i stosunkowo trwałą opcją. Są takie gonty z dożywotnią gwarancją?

----------

